# superdrive powerbookG4



## mishmish (4 Juin 2010)

vu le prix demande par les officines officielles pour le remplacement du super drive d'un powerbookG4 1.67GHz de 2005 qui par ailleurs fonctionne parfaitement j'envisage de resoudre le probleme a l'huile de coude la question est quel modele de graveur dois je installer et ou me le procurer
merci d'avance


----------



## tsss (7 Juin 2010)

Un comme ça par exemple.
Et puis le lien qui va bien (y'a plus qu'à choisir le bon modèle) pour faire le remplacement, histoire de ne pas y aller à la veuglette


----------

